# صلاة كتبها البابا كيرلس



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 مايو 2010)

صلاة البابا كيرلس كتبها لاحد الطلبة قبل الامتحان                     
سيدى يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك علمتنى ان الجأ اليك وقت الشدائد اذا قلت  ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى فها انا يارب اصرخ اليك ان تمنحنى حكمة  وفهما حتى يسهل على الامتحان واعطينى نعمة حتى اعبر التجربة بسلام وامنحنى  سلاما عميقا وبركة فى الوقت الذى اكون فيه بلجنة الامتحان ياربى يسوع  المسيح اتوسل اليلك اريد ان تعطينى نعمة فى اعين المدرسين وحنن قلبهم فى  تصحيح اوراقى يارب انا خاطى ولم احبك ولم افعل ما على لكن اسئلك ان  لاتعاملنى كشرورى وقساوة قلبى بل لعطفك وحنانك يارب انت قلت اطلبوا تجدوا  واسالوا تعطوا واقرعوا يفتح لكم منها وانا يارب اطلب منك وعلى باب مراحمك  اقرع فلا ترفض صلاتى واستجب لى بشفاعة العذراء وملائكتك والبابا كيرلس  ومارجرجس ... أميــن


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 مايو 2010)

*بالتوفيق و النجاح لكل الطلاب
شكرا يا مرمورة علي الصلاة الجميلة جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *بالتوفيق و النجاح لكل الطلاب
> شكرا يا مرمورة علي الصلاة الجميلة جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


يارب النجاح للكل
العفو ميرسى لمرور حضرتك


----------



## سور (13 مايو 2010)

صلاه حلوه جدا خصوصا اننا فى موسم امتحانات 
ميررررسى عاشقه جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 مايو 2010)

سور قال:


> صلاه حلوه جدا خصوصا اننا فى موسم امتحانات
> ميررررسى عاشقه جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك


ميرسى ياجميل لي مرورك


----------



## tamav maria (16 مايو 2010)

اشكرك عاشقة البابا كيرلس
ربنا ينجح كل اولادنا 
بشفاعة الست العدرا
والباب كيرلس وجميع القديسين


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> اشكرك عاشقة البابا كيرلس
> ربنا ينجح كل اولادنا
> بشفاعة الست العدرا
> والباب كيرلس وجميع القديسين


امين حببتى ميرسى


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


ميرسى كليمو


----------



## mera22 (25 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير جميله الرب معكي


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (1 يونيو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير جميله الرب معكي


ميرسى حببتى


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

بركه صلوات البابا فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميــــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (21 يونيو 2010)

رااااااااااااائعه بجد.....معانيها تحفه....ربنا معاكى ومعانا....شكرا كتيييييييييير عاشقه..


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> بركه صلوات البابا فلتكن مع جميعنا
> اميــــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


امين
ميرسى لمرورك ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 يونيو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> رااااااااااااائعه بجد.....معانيها تحفه....ربنا معاكى ومعانا....شكرا كتيييييييييير عاشقه..


ميرسى ليك
وربنا مع الكل


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يونيو 2010)

_*الصلاة دية جميبة اوووووووووووووووى*_
_*يارب اسمعها من كل واحد ف امتحانات و محتاج لمعونتك*_
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> _*الصلاة دية جميبة اوووووووووووووووى*_
> _*يارب اسمعها من كل واحد ف امتحانات و محتاج لمعونتك*_
> ​


يارب كون مع الكل


----------



## rana1981 (29 يونيو 2010)

*صلاة حلوة كتير بالفعل​*


----------



## maro sweety (5 يوليو 2010)

امين يا رب


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 يوليو 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *صلاة حلوة كتير بالفعل​*



فعلا جميلة
ميرسى ليكى رنون


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 يوليو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> امين يا رب



امين ميرسى مارو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 يوليو 2010)

*أولا مشكورة على الصلاة



بس إزاي كتبها البابا كيرلس وبيقول في أخرها بشفاعة البابا كيرلس !؟
*​


عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> صلاة البابا كيرلس كتبها
> 
> بشفاعة البابا كيرلس
> 
> أميــن


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2010)

*آمين آمين آمين شكراا جداااا*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أغسطس 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *أولا مشكورة على الصلاة*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى
لا طبعا مش هو الى كاتبها 
ومعرفش مين الى كاتبها هى جيالى كدة


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (18 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آمين آمين آمين شكراا جداااا*​


 امين 
ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (22 مايو 2011)

ياربى يايسوع كون مع الكل


----------

